# Big Brother 2011



## juliaweger (9 Juni 2011)

Erstaunlich wenig Information bzw Bildmaterial zu bb2011!
Sollte man auf dieser Plattform doch schnellst möglich ändern
Also...wer weiß mehr?


----------



## Q (9 Juni 2011)

*1. Falsches Forum ----> verschoben 
2. Für einen Request benötigt man 20 Mindestbeiträge.
3. *Closed**

Bitte beachte die Regeln!

http://www.celebboard.net/regeln/63101-die-boardregeln-aktuelle-fassung.html


----------

